# What is a catechism



## laruewhite (Dec 21, 2013)

What are catchkisms?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 21, 2013)

The simplistic answer is the dialouge one is requireed to memorize concluding the recept of a degree, that one must verbally communicate before reciveing the next degree.

For example, once a candidate receives his Entered Apprentice degree, he must memorize a set dialouge or catechism and them present it back to Lodge before he can advance to the degeee of Fellow Craft.


----------



## laruewhite (Dec 21, 2013)

Like the obligation ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 21, 2013)

The obligation is generally part of the catechism.


----------



## laruewhite (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 23, 2013)

I first encountered the word "catechism" used by my Catholic neighbors when I was a kid.  It was a dialogue of questions and answers about Catholicism they memorized for their First Communion.  At the time it struck me as more detailed than lessons I learned at my parents' church but it was much the same in general content.  To this day I'm not much on figuring out differences among branches of major religions.

When I first heard the word in lodge I thought it meant the Catholic memorization for First Communion.  Not exactly.  It referred to the same process of memorization but in this case about Masonic ritual not about Catholic ritual.  The word struck me as more expressive and accurate than "proficiency" given that I had memorized my proficiencies.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 23, 2013)

And the interesting thing about Masonry is that each jurisdiction has their own variation on the dialog. It is very rare to see one state have the same catechism as another.

It must be loads of fun for Masons who relocate and want to go through the chairs in a lodge in another jurisdiction.

 blah blah blah ... oops! ... wrong state!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 23, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> And the interesting thing about Masonry is that each jurisdiction has their own variation on the dialog. It is very rare to see one state have the same catechism as another.



My first jurisdiction never used the word "catechism".  It was "proficiency".  When I heard the word "catechism" in my second jurisdiction it took a minute to correlate that it meant "proficiency".  The content of the catechisms were different as expected, but not so different I was surprised.



> It must be loads of fun for Masons who relocate and want to go through the chairs in a lodge in another jurisdiction.
> 
> blah blah blah ... oops! ... wrong state!



So you *have* attended a meeting where I do ritual!  I have a different tempo for each version I have learned.  If I change tempo what I say won't exactly match what you expect.  Sometimes I'll realize what I said, smile and say "Or words to that effect ..."  Often enough someone will joke "Surf's up, Dude!" under their breath.  Chortle.


----------



## laruewhite (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanx

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## coachn (Dec 24, 2013)

laruewhite said:


> What are catchkisms?



[h=2]Catechism Primer[/h]*catÂ·eÂ·chism  *(kătâ€™ ĭ-kĭzâ€™əm) _n._

*I:   *What is â€œCatechism?â€
*R:   *A word whose first recorded use was in 1502, rooted in French by way of Latin and originating in Late Greek with the following meaning: _to teach by word of mouth._
*I:   *What is its use?
*R:   *It is primarily oral instruction. 
*I:   *What else?
*R:   *It is a book or manual of basic instruction giving a brief summary of the basic principles of a subject, usually by means of rote, formulaic statement or repetition in question and answer form. 
*I:   *Whatâ€™s more?
*R:   *A close questioning or examination, as of a political figure, student or a person wishing to show their proficiency of a topic or subject. 
*I:   *Whatâ€™s further?
*R:   *A body of Work expressing fundamental principles or beliefs, _especially when accepted uncritically. _
*I:   *How may it be so presented?
*R:   *As a series of searching *I*nquiries and *R*esponses on any targeted subject of interest. 
*I:   *What is its purpose?
*R:   *To share Light with those so interested. 
*I:*   What is a Catechist?
*R:   *One who *I*nquires during a Catechism.
*I:*   What is a Catechumen?
*R:   *One who *R*esponds during a Catechism.
*I:*   What opportunities do Catechisms offer both Catechist and Catechumen?

Source: Building Janus - Uncommon Catechism for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 4;page v, author: ME!!!!  :001_smile:


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 24, 2013)

W Bro Nagy uses a catechism to describe a catechism.  Artfully done!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 24, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> My first jurisdiction never used the word "catechism".  It was "proficiency".  When I heard the word "catechism" in my second jurisdiction it took a minute to correlate that it meant "proficiency".  The content of the catechisms were different as expected, but not so different I was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> So you *have* attended a meeting where I do ritual!  I have a different tempo for each version I have learned.  If I change tempo what I say won't exactly match what you expect.  Sometimes I'll realize what I said, smile and say "Or words to that effect ..."  Often enough someone will joke "Surf's up, Dude!" under their breath.  Chortle.



We use the term proficiency here as well. I only heard of it being called a catechism since reading this and other forums.

The first EA degree I witnessed from the sidelines had our Jr Steward give the apron presentation. He is originally from New York so he had to relearn it.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe the first place I saw "catechism" used in Masonry was Bro. Nagy's first book. My home GL uses the term proficiency as well.


----------

